
Google engineers insist 20% time is not dead—it’s just 120% time - xadxad
http://qz.com/116196/google-engineers-insist-20-time-is-not-dead-its-just-turned-into-120-time/
======
acqq
Then the Dilbert strip _is_ completelly accurate:

[http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-12-19/](http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-12-19/)

~~~
mathattack
I was thinking of the same article. :-)

In their defense, most of the people that I know at Google work very hard.
It's not a culture of 40 hour workweeks.

------
bsg75
Its still dead then. You may have access to infrastructure to experiment on,
but its on your time, not Google's.

You wind up investing personal time on company projects, with all of the usual
ownership issues, thus no different than any other tech gig.

